

Ask HN: What version of Python do you use? - clutchski

The post on Arch Linux moving to Python 3 made me wonder what versions are used most widely amongst HN users. Vote away.<p>http://www.archlinux.org/news/python-is-now-python-3/
======
enduser
2.7 with -3 and from __future__ import print_function, unicode_literals

------
clutchski
2.6

------
benzheren
2.7

